# Ich möchte zwei Grafikkarten zusammenschließen



## elaoe (5. August 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine Nvidia GeForce 2 MX (32MB)
und eine PCI GraKa ich würd die beiden gerne "zusammenschließen" um Dualscreen zu erhalten. Hab auch eine Dualhead von Matrox (Millenium G450 LE)die hat aber nur 16MB, die ist mir also zu langsam weil sie bei manchen Spielen nicht das leistet was die GeForce liefert.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die GeForce und die PCI Karte einzubauen und so 2 Monitore anschließen zu können, und das ganze funktioniert dann so wie eine Dualhead karte?
(zum spielen ist mir dualscreen nicht wichtig aber beim Arbeiten ist es recht vorteilhaft)

Gruß Elaoe


----------



## blubber (6. August 2003)

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die GeForce und die PCI Karte einzubauen und so 2 Monitore anschließen zu können, und das ganze funktioniert dann so wie eine Dualhead karte?



nein, das geht nicht.

bye


----------



## Ossi (6. August 2003)

Das funktioniert hervorragend !!!! Die PCI-Grafikkarte in den Steckplatz unter die Grafikkarte einbauen, dort bekommt sie den gleichen Interrupt wie die AGP-Grafikkarte. Dann Windows neu starten und einstellen, daß der Arbeitsplatz über beide Monitore gehen soll (ist etwas schwer zu finden). Ich habe eine PCI-Karte von Sparkle, die braucht sogar keinen eigenen Interrupt, und da funktioniert das sehr gut.


----------



## blubber (6. August 2003)

Oh, na in dem Fall sorry. Ich hatte es vor n paar Monaten auch mal kurz probiert, und es hat nicht geklappt, deshalb war ich mir eigentlich sicher...man lernt nie aus 

bye


----------



## elaoe (7. August 2003)

*Danke*

Hey Danke!
Das probier ich gleich aus!
Super!!!
Danke!

Ealoe


----------

